

YC 13 emails? - Jordan_Panther

Has anyone gotten an email from YC about getting admitted or not? I've been waiting all day to hear something &#38; nothing so far. Just wondering if other people had gotten anything yet?
======
perezbox
Nope, haven't heard anything yet. They might just be delayed trying to catch
up as more people submit.

------
T_Electronics
I got off work today at 5pm....checked my email & HN atleast 100 times since
then :/

------
255martyn
Nope, but I fully expect a rejection letter :D

~~~
dmytroKh
Will be a rejection letter?

